# Approx 15.2hh heavier double of Blue Circle Boy. Shropshire



## throughtheforest (29 December 2013)

I haven't any photos to upload, he is *freezemarked* and *microchipped* (details lost) *med/heavy weight,* *bright yellow dun Hanoverian x Welsh D gelding, ALL 4 white socks, and blaze*. Great big mover, not terribly laid back but honest, although he could be strong out hacking. He would be *about 16 years old* now, would love to know his whereabouts.
Last known near *Leominster in Shropshire*, sold to Di Smith. Lost contact but due to how distinctive he is, he is traceable.


----------



## throughtheforest (30 August 2014)

Still looking x


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (31 August 2014)

Does it have a name?


----------



## throughtheforest (1 September 2014)

He was known as Boris with us and Mr Chips when he was sold on.


----------



## throughtheforest (12 October 2014)

Freezemark number 7X1D


----------

